# /   .
,    ..     .  ,  .    /  ,       /     .    ,     /    - ,    ,       /      ,   115,        , ,    . , ,       /     .   ,      -  ?

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------

,   ,       -   1%   ,    (    )?

----------


## Server56

?
  (     , ).    .     (,    ),  .
    .  ,  .

----------

. , 1%  -   ,       .   -  ,    25 .

----------

.       -   . ,          ,     /.   -  . -    ? -         ,    . -  ?

   , -        . -   ? -    -    ? 

   ,    (1650),  ,    -   .   ,    ,      ? (  ,   ,    6%  )

----------


## Server56

( )  ,    ,     ,     ,    .  **         ,          ,   **  -  -   ,   ,  ,     .

----------

,  , ,   10 .     6%  ,           ,    ,    .     115,     ,       -      , ,        -   ,  ,        .

----------


## .

** , ,            ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Server56

.  ,     ,       ,             ?    ,        ?

----------

> ** , ,            ?


 ,      ,     ,    " "     .      ?

----------

> .  ,     ,       ,             ?    ,        ?


  .     /  >    >  .   ,         /   .

----------


## .

> ,      ,


        ,      :Smilie:         ,     ?

----------


## Server56

> 


       ?
   .
 ,   ,     .     .

----------

> .


   .   -     ,   -   ,    .     2  ,       .

----------


## Server56

> 2


     .

----------

> ,             ,     ?


   ,     ,    ,  ,      .      ,        ;-)

----------


## Server56

> 


  .       ,       .
    .

----------

> .


    /  .  9      45 .,       (    1-2 ).   11       (     ).  ,        -   /

----------

> .


    ,          .  ,     , ,   ,    ;-)

----------


## Server56

:1:

----------


## young_ip

/c    . -  .
  .
                .   ,           1%.    ,            .  - 0,5% (   /c - 1,3 %,        ). 
          .       0,5% (   ,     ),        -    1%     .   1,5%   (((

            . , :            1% (       ) -    , ,      (, ),      ,        .     .

  ,   ...

        ,       ,    /c...     ,      ...

----------

> (...


       ,     





> ,


  ?   ?

----------


## young_ip

> ,     
>   ?   ?


,  24

    ,    ,    13%

----------

> ,    ,    13%


  .

----------


## young_ip

> .


,             ...

----------


## .

?

----------

> 


+1
*young_ip*,             ,     ?       /

----------


## .

,      ))

----------

: "            ,   ..."    .

----------


## .

.      .    . , - -   "    ,   " ))

----------

*.*,               ( , , )

----------


## young_ip

,    ,          )))

----------

.      ,            
  -  , ,   ,       .

----------


## Demin

> :


 !

----------


## zak1c

** ,       ,    cash-,     /  ?
p.s.  1000 --

----------

.     2 ,  / ,   ,    . (+  ).                "  .  ".  0%.     .

----------


## MainAndrey

,      ,         (,   ,       ,     ).        "     ".  0%.     .     .         :Embarrassment: .

----------


## zak1c

**, 
*MainAndrey*, 

  =)

----------

,     /   - ,     .  ,     /   ,     ,  .          -  . ;-)

----------


## .

> /   - ,     .


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


     = ,     .          ,         .

----------

> -  . ;-)


  ,           ?
   -  !

----------


## w2020

> .     /  >    >  .   ,         /   .


          ,       .
        -  
     (   )    -  ,   .    
  "" ,        -  
     -      ( ,    )  ,      .

       ->  ->  -> ,         6%      .   4     24%. +     " .".       .

        - -                   6%

----------


## w2020

> -    1%     .


,     .  %      , + %  
  ,             .   .

        ( )   .  150-500          %,      ,    %

----------


## Demin

> (   )    -  ,   .    
>   "" ,        -  
>      -      ( ,    )  ,      .


    -.

----------


## zak1c

> (   )    -  ,   .    
>   "" ,        -


 9 %

----------


## zak1c

> ,     .  %      , + %


     ?

----------


## R0mashka

,         ....      ,        .  24. ,               ,    .

   9%,      20%  ,     18%,      30%    ,   ,   ,        %......    ,  ,       .....

----------


## zak1c

> 20%  ,     18%

----------

/    () -  / . ,    ,      (:   /, ), .. ,     .  ,        /,       .      .      ,     / ,   /    .    : "             .   ."   , ..     .        ,   2   .              "   ",   ,   - .     ,      .     ,       .

----------

> /    () -  / .

----------


## Server56

.     ,  /  (  6%)    ,   . ,   ( )    .  ,   . **, ,   /       . **

----------


## minavi

> .     ,  /  (  6%)    ,   . ,   ( )    .  ,   . **, ,   /       . **


   .   ,         ,   15          ( )   100 .

----------


## .

> ,


 ! ,     ))       .




> /    () -  / .


 .    .      ,      .

----------

,   ! 
  .
  ()         / ..   ,          ( 50 ..)    . .   ,     ,   ,   (  ),         . 
 :          ?

----------


## .

**,     .

----------

> **,     .


,    /,    .    ,   .     ,    ,        (      )     ? 
      . -  .   ,             .

----------


## .

**,      ,   .     ,   .
      ,    ,    ,      . 




> 


     ,     ?         . 




> .   ,


     ,

----------

,     , ..           407...........(    ),       ,   408.......... 
     -      .
..      ,              ,       , ..      .
  . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,     , ..           407...........(    ),       ,   408.


,          .           




> ,


      .

----------


## Demin

> ..           407


,  .
    40802,    -  40817.

----------

> ,  .
>     40802,    -  40817.


Demin, ,  .  ,     40802      ,    - 40817.

----------


## Demin

> 40802      ,    - 40817.


 .

----------

,  ,        .   ?        ,              .                       .    -115,             (     ).   ,   ?

----------


## .

.         ,   .

----------


## zak1c

> ,


     ?

----------


## Demin

> ,  ,        .


   .



> ?


.     ,   -  .



> ,              .                       .


    ,    .
     ,   115-.

----------

. 
             1%  .    .

        1%   ?     ,               ...

----------


## 00

> 1%   ?


 .   150             ,  0,5 % .   1% ,  !

----------

